# Price reduced again on solar home + 10 acres, hobby farm, for sale in Wasilla, Alaska



## hoofinitnorth (Oct 18, 2006)

This is an AWESOME property so if you're already in Alaska or wanting to relocate to the area, this is just the place for you!

At $319,900, we're now more than $55,000 below conservative appraisal done before we finished the home and barn (probably about $75,000 below the value at the peak of the market last year).

We're also offering an incentive of up to $8,000 toward the buyers' closing costs if you buy without an agent or a 3% commission to your Realtor at closing. If you can't see the flyer below, please go to http://HoofinItNorth.com/propertyflyer.htm (be sure to refresh with CTRL-F5 if you've been there before!).

Please PM or email me for more information as I don't check this board very often.


----------

